# Controler size?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

What size controller do i need for a simple outdoor layout with 1 train. Or to say it another way; what is the current draw for a typical fairly fancy locomotive?
I noticed that many of the controllers are only 1 amp. Is this enough? I also noticed that when you get up to 5 to 10 amps they are much more expensive. Thanks; Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a hard time believing that any G-scale locomotive with a few cars will run on anything close to 1 amp.  I'd be looking at 4-5 amps as a minimum for the capacity of the power supply.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes; It surprised me that my "starter set" only has a 1 amp controller. A Dealer told me that some of them were only.3 amp. I'm not anxious to spend a lot but I do want something reliable. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you talking DCC or conventional?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

conventional


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't see one amp being sufficient to run anything but a locomotive around.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

It came with the Backmann starter set. I'm going to keep the starter set inside for the grandchildren ( well maybee me also) to play with and have a completely different setup outside. I'm thinking 3 amps or more for outside. 
I have a 12 volt 100 amp hour battery at the outside location that I could use. If I regulate it with a controller that would work. Then I need a controler that takes 12 volts as an input and has variable dc out. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, you might be able to find a 3A bench supply cheaper than the dedicated train power supplies.

If you're at all into rolling your own, you can pretty easily build a controller to use with your 12V supply. Here's a link to a construction article and a diagram. You can just pick up at C2 from your battery since you already have a DC power source. The whole supply would be pretty cheap to build as well, and then you wouldn't have a battery to contend with.

1.25V to 25V DC Ajustable Power Supply


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; Don


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

You can use the LM338 and a 5 amp transformer to do the above, and do not forget to mount the big regulator on a heat sink.

On another note, my LGB single motor engine will pull 6 cars on a 1/2 amp power pack.
With smoke and 8 cars, my 1 amp power pack works well.

Bigger engines (2 motors, smoke and lights need at least 2 amps and more if pulling a big load, so planning on 5 amps at a minimum is a good thing to do.

THe bigger USA Trains locos will stall at over 5 amps!!!! PA/PB for one.


----------

